# Not rabbits but just as cute



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 8, 2008)

If this is not allowed please delete this and i appologize if i cant post this.

As some might know I am a foster mom for a Guinea Pig rescue located in Florence New Jersey, just this weekend Have a Heart Guinea Pig rescue took in 26 (of 61) guinea pigs. Most are missing one if not both eyes, those lucky enough to have an eye are blind. They have gaping wounds on thier backs and faces. A few were put to sleep because of horrendous battle wounds they had on them it was kinder to have them put to sleep. Now this wouldnt be too outrageous if these piggies werent coming from a person that had had piggies taken off of him last summer for being in the same condition. He wasnt charged with anything and the rescues that took the pigs in were left to do so at thier cost and recieved no compensation, so he learned his lesson right? No that is why this post today , like i said, Marci at Have a Heart has taken in 26 of 61 piggies that were taken out this bad situation. I am not asking for money, unless you want to give me some :shock: :laugh:, just kidding. I would love if people could spread the word on any and all Guinea Pig message boards or other message boards that deal with animals where you think someone would be able to help. You can visit the case in the link below and click on the word Have a Heart to go to the main page. Any help would be greatly appreciated whether it be a donation, anyone interested in adopting a piggie, or even fostering like it do. Now Marci has pick up and drop off in parts of Pa, Del, and New Jersey so even if you are in any of the three fostering is not out of reach. With fostering she supplies the cage , water bottle, bowls, pigloos, and of course the piggie, you supply fresh water, veggies, pellets,beddingand the LOVE :bunnyheart . Any and all help is appreciated. 



*Warning graphic pics

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10600064-1



Again if this is not allowed i appologize I am trying to help out in any way i can so i am trying to spread the word. I am not here asking for money , even if just reposting somewhere that i am not thinking of would be great. Thanks :grouphug


----------



## Alexah (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm crying now that I read that. It's absolutely horrid what those poor, poor animals had to go through. Guinea pig, rabbit, or rat...it doesn't matter - NO ONE deserves such cruelty. No one.

I'm originally from the NJ/NYC area and I'm going to pass this on to some of my friends and colleagues from that area. Unfortunately I can't take any piggies in right now and I'm tapped for cash, but they'll be in my heart and prayers and I can definitely work to spread the message so that they can get the help and love they both need and deserve.

All I can say is thank God rescues exist and that there are people who love and care for animals. While the beginning is a story of sadness...hopefully their end will be one of love.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you like i said anything helps even spreading the word around would be great. Thanks. I have to go this weekend to get some hay I am going to find out from Marci what is most needed in supplies and maybe i can pick something up while i am out. I feel bad but i too cant take anymore in, I get tapped out with just the small herd i have now, and with being pregnant just getting up enough energy to do what i have to do. I have three fosters from Have a Heart now and then my animals. Again thanks and any help is great!!!!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG!!!! How in the world did this happen to these poor babies? How could so many be missing eyes? :shock::XI don't know if I really even want to know....

I don't live near by and I don't reallyhave room to provide forever homes but I may beable tofoster two or three if they are able to get here. Any idea how to go about it?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Apr 9, 2008)

That made me tear up 

I love guinea pigs just as much as rabbits, and would love to help out these little guys! But I'm all the way up in Canada, and don't have a paypal account =[


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 9, 2008)

luvmypigs thanks, unfortunately I dont think she would foster that far away,but thanks for the offer. Pixxiestixx yes i think Canada is too far, :biggrin2:,lol. 



This case is from a man that has done this previously, but due to his political status and his connections he was not prosecuted and all charges were dropped. But unfortunately even though he got off and was able to keep some of the piggies the rescues were left to cover the cost of crazy vet bills, just doesnt seem fair. If he got off he should have had to pay retribution to the rescues for taking and caring for these piggies. This time he is really sick, and if Karma has anything to do with this he is in trouble. The chances of them prosecuting a sick ,possibly dying man, are slim and none.


----------



## myheart (Apr 9, 2008)

I have never seen such a sight!!!!These poor critters who can't defend themselves.... I firmly believe there needs to be a nation-wide overhaul on animal cruelty punishments. I remember reading about a case some years back about a man who beat his German Shepherd puppy to death and received a minimal fine of a hundred or two dollars and no jail time. How does this become fair to the poor animals that were given to all of us to watch over and protect? Poor piggies--I really do wish I had the extra money to donate.

Best of luck with getting the word out,

myheart


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 26, 2008)

Any updates on this situation?


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 26, 2008)

those poor piggies!! guinea pigs are my second favorite animal, next to bunnies. i hope you have better success with legal action on this guy this time, and that these piggies get the medical care and loving homes they deserve so much. 

that one pic looks like the piggie might actually have a skin parasite--like a roundworm, rather than a bite. i don't know anything about guinea pigs and what their battle scars looks like, but i just wanted to chime in that it looks like a skin parasite in that pic. good luck to you~~


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2008)

I wish I could have another one.


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 27, 2008)

That's horrible! Is this something that the owner did to them, or did he have a bunch of them together and they did this fighting or something? Beg pardon if that sounds ignorant, I have never had a 'pig before.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 27, 2008)

I can't even imagine how or why their eyes were missing.....:X


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 28, 2008)

I appologize that I havent updated this thread but it wasnt coming up that it had any new posts so i am sorry this is late. To answer some of the questions the person who had these piggies was breeding them and selling them, he had over 60 piggies in a home made cage that had plexiglass top and wooden every where else. It was about 6 inches high and i dont know how big the other dimensions where, but from my understanding it was not big enough for that many piggies. The heart shape wounds on their backs are scabs from , probablly, battle wounds and other piggies nipping at the back of the piggies. Some have been found out to be blind, and are still healing but other wise doing pretty good for the situation that they have come through. As far as criminal charges i just Emailed Marci to find out and when i hear back from her i will post and let you know what she says. The man who had these piggies has political connections which is partly why he was not charges LAST TIME this happened, so i dont think it is optimistic that there will be any charges. Political connections or not i dont think he should have gotten away with it the first time , if something was done the first time then maybe this wouldnt have happened AGAIN.



Marci has found some home for some of the piggies but still has plenty of the piggies left.





When looking into fostering i was actually looking for a Husbun for Belle when i seen all these guinea pigs, and my first thought was "i didnt even know that there was that many guinea pigs out there let alone in a rescue" My house has become a stopping place for these guys though, they come to my house and dont leave,lol, I have a bitter and a pair of old guys that will be with me forever.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 12, 2008)

Just wamted to update again, there will most likely be no charges filed against the man who did this, Have a Heart has made the proper people aware of the situation and what happened and now it is up to them to file charges and go forth, but it looks like it will not happen.



She has found most of the piggies foster homes and or permanent homes so that is good.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update. 

It's so sad that there are people out there who do stuff like this....and then to do it over and over :X


----------



## maisy126 (May 13, 2008)

:grumpy+:vomit:+:soapbox+:zoro:to the (former) owner of those poor little guinea pigs. Thank goodness there are people like Marci (and you Luvmyzoocrew too?) to take some of them.

You guys are in my prayersray:

Maiz


----------

